# 36 gal. bowfront paludarium build journal



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all,
I decided to redo my 36 gallon paludarium that I got at Petco for $35 (normally $145).  I plan on putting neon tetras, zebra danios, african dwarf frogs and probably my green or big eyed tree frogs. I'd like to put some dart frogs in there but am not sure if there is enough floor space. The water area is about 12 gallons. Anyways here are some pics..
Comments/suggestions welcome.
Enjoy!

<IMG_4127 try 2.JPG>

First I made a egg crate frame for the land area and put a perforated PVC pipe though the middle. This gave support as well as a place for the fish to hide and water to be able to flow under the land area.



Then I tied on synthetic vine and PVC pipe I had shaped to look like roots. and sprayed Great Stuff around it. I carged the Great Stuff and pressed silicone and Coco Fiber into it.



I then put it in the tank and began doing the background. I am using a Zoo Med Turtle Clean Filter 318. It can be used in a tank up to 30 gallons and adjustable flow from30-55 gph. It pumps the water through the PVC toa waterfall oppposite the filter.


Heres a shot of the back. I'm running my filter's cord and air line though the bottom.

I ran my cord up the background so it won't be seen.


i put donwn a layer of gravel over the screnn eggcrate for additional drainage since the water level is really high. 


And heres a shot of the almost final priduct I still am planning on putting some more vines, bromeliads and aquatic plants in it. And the fish of course. 





The waterfall.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Pics dont show up my friend


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, no pics here either.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

ok hopefully this will work... I decided to redo my 36 gallon paludarium that I got at Petco for $35 (normally $145).  I plan on putting neon tetras, zebra danios, african dwarf frogs and probably my green or big eyed tree frogs. I'd like to put some dart frogs in there but am not sure if there is enough floor space. The water area is about 12 gallons. Anyways here are some pics..
Comments/suggestions welcome.
Enjoy!










First I made a egg crate frame for the land area and put a perforated PVC pipe though the middle. This gave support as well as a place for the fish to hide and water to be able to flow under the land area.










Then I tied on synthetic vine and PVC pipe I had shaped to look like roots. and sprayed Great Stuff around it. I carged the Great Stuff and pressed silicone and Coco Fiber into it.










I then put it in the tank and began doing the background. I am using a Zoo Med Turtle Clean Filter 318. It can be used in a tank up to 30 gallons and adjustable flow from30-55 gph. It pumps the water through the PVC toa waterfall oppposite the filter.









Heres a shot of the back. I'm running my filter's cord and air line though the bottom.










And heres a shot of the almost final product I still am planning on putting some more vines, bromeliads and aquatic plants in it. And the fish of course. 




























http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j441/bronsink1124/vivariumpictures005.jpg

The waterfall.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

FINALLY got the pics to show up!!


----------

